# Craft Robo?



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone have experience with this cutter? I just got a small 15" x 15" press 2 days ago. The craft robo seems to be fairly inexpensive, and capable. I don't mind the size and capabilities of it. I figure if things go well i can upgrade to a larger unit. Any recommendations on it before a purchase is made?

Thanks
Eclipse


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you don't get any answers in this thread, you might find some experiences if you do a forum search for *craftrobo*


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, so i went out and got a CraftRobo. I have a question about the software.
It says that its not tested for XP and that i shouldn't install it. But i was told by the rep that there is an illustrator plug in for it. Any one know where to get it?


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

Does the software say this or are you getting a windows popup warning when you go to install it? If it's the second that doesn't necessarily mean there is going to be a problem...it means that the manufacturer did not wish to jump through whatever hoops microsoft requires to get their software "approved". The same thing happened when I installed software recently...I think it was for my HP scanner.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

Its the install wizard that says it. Your right though it probably is the manufacturer that didn't want to pay the "your approved" fee to Microsoft.

I'm going to try to find the plug in online first and if i can I'll go ahead and install it anyway.

Thanks
Eclipse


----------



## sharone (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi,Just wanting to know if this works good for 3-5" letters & numbers? Say to heat press on dark t-shirts with school team names and numbers? Thanks & Happy New Year. Sharon


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Eclipse said:


> Ok, so i went out and got a CraftRobo. I have a question about the software.
> It says that its not tested for XP and that i shouldn't install it. But i was told by the rep that there is an illustrator plug in for it. Any one know where to get it?


I'm assuming you got the $300 one, right?

If so, you can find the plugin on the craftrobo website. You'll have to register to get access to it.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah so far the craft robo works great. After i posted about it here i spent some more time and loaded the software with it. It took 2 installs to get it right. Ive used the illustrator plug in for it. Which is great, however it doesn't seem to recognize the registration marks on the paper...meaning that it wont cut automatically. I have to manually place the cutter's set point. Meaning its a bit off. I'm not sure if its an illustrator problem (i don't have the problem with the marks in the craft robo software) or if its just sometimes it wont understand. The unit works great, although a though understanding of illustrator would help a lot.

It works great for anything that is under 8 x 10 inches. So most designs are ok. And really if they are bigger you can just split the art work into and heat press the pages together. It was 500 Canadian plus tax. But if you order it online its around 399us even 339 us. Its about as big as a personal size printer.

Eclipse


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Eclipse said:


> Ok, so i went out and got a CraftRobo. I have a question about the software.
> It says that its not tested for XP and that i shouldn't install it. But i was told by the rep that there is an illustrator plug in for it. Any one know where to get it?


Hi Eclipse,

That message is not a software msg it's a Windows Msg and just ignore it. As someone else says it's just a msg saying "window's hasn't approved" the software. Probably to get approved they have to pay something to get a passing mark. Again, ignore the msg it is not a msg from "the software you are installing. 
I get those msgs all the time when i install software.

Printchic


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

sharone said:


> Hi,Just wanting to know if this works good for 3-5" letters & numbers? Say to heat press on dark t-shirts with school team names and numbers? Thanks & Happy New Year. Sharon


It should work fine but you will probably get frustrated trying to print anything big. You're limited to 8x10. Feeding a number at a time for a whole team won't be much fun!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

You could cut out a set of numbers. and i would suggest cutting out 2 or 3 copies of each number for the next go around. The robo works good, but its kind of loud, compared to a printer. that way you would have a stock of numbers to work with next time you needed them. 

I havent tried out printing 2pages of 1 image and cutting them yet. your limited to 8 x 10 cutting area, on an 8.5 x 11 transfer. It needs the margins to hold the paper and cut.

there is a bigger craft robo, the craft robo 2 or pro. It cuts i believe 12 x 18 but its 3 times the price. about 1000-1200 depending on where you get it.


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi. May I ask a question. What type of paper are you using ?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm using Dark color transfer paper I got through Starlinepacific.com. They have a local distributor near me.


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you for the info..We really appreciate it


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Eclipse, I just got a new craft robo machine too. I am getting ready to call the company that to order some paper so that I can use the machine, which type of dark color transfer do you use?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

All the package says is inkjet dark transfer paper. I got it from starlinepacific.com however I got my craft robo from chasabel.com

If i had to recommend someone it would be chas. The company is smaller but i walked right in and steve took time to explain the craftrobo and they have a good selection of product. If your in the Toronto area hes good to deal with. 

They have some interesting materials for the craft robo, found. Ill probably try dealing with them next.


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I and we will check out the company mentioned above. The company that we got our machine from were not customer friendly at all.. W would put them on blast... but decided to be nice about the situation and just move on.. Besides, without good customer service they won't be in business long anyway... plus we got the machine for a good price and free shipping. (smile) Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

Just wondering if any one knows where to get templates for ipod or xbox vinal skins? Since the craft robo can cut these type things id like to try one out and see how it goes.


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

Eclipse said:


> Just wondering if any one knows where to get templates for ipod or xbox vinal skins? Since the craft robo can cut these type things id like to try one out and see how it goes.


im just looking for u will get back 2 ya


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

ipods PaintJazz
consoles
Custom & Designer Decal for iPod, Xbox. Don't Skin, Paint It
looked for them myself just the other day 
enjoy


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

That paint jazz site was not what m looking for at all, however it is very cool. I'm thinking of ordering something just to see how good it is. I'm still looking for templates though. Sorry they do have templates....I stand corrected. Must learn to finish looking before I type.

eclipse


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

glad ya found them any other templates ya need give me a shout i'll try my best


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

ya im looking for an gadget type templates, like for cell phones laptops xbox, xbox 360 playstation wii, etc.

I wanna get my moneys worth from this machine. And id like to have something worth while to experiment with while im getting my websites built.

thanks for the help!

Eclipse


----------



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

I hope its okay to high-jack another post. I'm new! I was looking at the Craft Robo as well and wondered if anyone knew if it was compatible with Mac ... I read on the website that the Craft Robo 2 Pro is supposed to be compatible but didn't see anything about the $399 machine. I use Illustrator. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if its mac compatible, but i would be surprised if it isn't. I'm sure if you call them and ask they will tell you. Or get a credit card and a company with a good return policy and try it out. 

I'm having a hard time with illustrator though, the craft robo doesn't seem to want to read the registration marks to line up the cutter property. Getting an exact cut is very difficult manually, I'm pretty furious with that. Any one have any suggestions, on working that out?

Eclipse


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

There is an Illustrator plugin for Macs but that's all I know of


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

creativebunny said:


> I hope its okay to high-jack another post. I'm new! I was looking at the Craft Robo as well and wondered if anyone knew if it was compatible with Mac ... I read on the website that the Craft Robo 2 Pro is supposed to be compatible but didn't see anything about the $399 machine. I use Illustrator. Thanks for any help!



CraftROBOStore.com - Desktop Cutting Plotters by GRAPHTEC

should be able to find the info there m8


----------



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the craft robo, but I am wondering how easy its going to be to cut out stuff to put on dark fabrics especially lettering? or is it meant for this? 
are there any examples anywhere?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 26, 2006)

If you have the unit already just through in a dark shirt transfer,my only problem so far is getting illustrator to recognize the marks to calibrate the unit. You should have no problem with letters and number, just don't make them to small.

eclipse


----------



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, but how fo you align then up properly on the Tee?


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

the Mac software is available for download at CraftROBOStore.com - Desktop Cutting Plotters by GRAPHTEC
will need to sign up for .....free tho then goto downloads section
also latest version 2.4 robo software on there + manuals and such


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

Eclipse said:


> ya im looking for an gadget type templates, like for cell phones laptops xbox, xbox 360 playstation wii, etc.
> 
> I wanna get my moneys worth from this machine. And id like to have something worth while to experiment with while im getting my websites built.
> 
> ...


eclipse if ya go to my 2nd link that i posted thats the place with console templates


----------



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

Eclipse said:


> there is a bigger craft robo, the craft robo 2 or pro. It cuts i believe 12 x 18 but its 3 times the price. about 1000-1200 depending on where you get it.


 
the robo pro II cut about 18 by 500. If you use a roll, the length is really not a problem, I believe the smaller one cuts larger too, it's more the limit of the printer you use if you're doing a print and cut.

I just got the craft robo pro this morning and the one big thing is that the documentation sucks big time. I am still trying to figure out what order things happen in and how to get the registration marks to be read -- in the robo software -
Any help or hints are GREATLY apreciated as I want to PLAY WITH MY NEW TOY!
lol


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Don't mix models!*

The CraftROBO software does not work with the CraftRoboPRO II. Took me a few days to figure that out.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Don't mix models!*



Moo Spot Prints said:


> The CraftROBO software does not work with the CraftRoboPRO II. Took me a few days to figure that out.


what software works? the disk says craft robo pro two and the file is robo master pro.
Where did you get your machine from? did they give any start up lessons or training?
djl


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Don't mix models!*



vlcnmstr said:


> what software works? the disk says craft robo pro two and the file is robo master pro.
> Where did you get your machine from? did they give any start up lessons or training?
> djl


The software on the CD's that came with it work fine.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Don't mix models!*

I can't remember where I got it from -- I googled for it and found the best deal. No lessons of any kind. I just plugged it in and went from there. Almost all of the cutter advice you'll read here applies. They're all functionally equivalent machines.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

The price sounds great, but if I am going to have these many problems, I dont want this Craft Robo.

I know with electronics, there is always a learning curve, but these many negative posts, I don't think so!


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

really it isn't the machine-- My problems stem from never having even seen one in action so I didn't know what to expect.
Now that I have seen the right way (somewhere I found a couple good videos-- you tube I think) it works fine.

The funny thing is you start looking at all the things you could stick things to around the house, around work, etc. 
djl


----------



## djsfive (Jul 31, 2007)

Eclipse said:


> I'm having a hard time with illustrator though, the craft robo doesn't seem to want to read the registration marks to line up the cutter property. Getting an exact cut is very difficult manually, I'm pretty furious with that. Any one have any suggestions, on working that out?
> 
> Eclipse


Hi, Eclipse

This thread is pretty old, and hopefully you solved this problem. But if not, there are some specific tips that the scrapbookers have developed for getting the CR to read registration marks : http://www.ilovecraftrobo.com/Tutorials/Jules'%20Tutorials/

The thing that was hosing me up was the fact that the printed registration marks _must be centered_ between the white rollers on the CR feeder. Once I centered the marks, it has worked like a champ every time.


----------



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

Ran into the same exact issue with the registration marks... centering them between the rollers was the trick. The CR200 was really finicky about this but once centered just right it would register and read the page correctly... I was thinking it would be a little more user friendly and find the marks as you would think.

The use of the registration marks is mostly for my wife's scrap booking stuff to line up printed media for a cut. When I am cutting frisket film and vinyl, I just line up the blade in the corner of my material and cut.

somegeek


----------



## fancystitches (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you also do lights and dark garments? Which printer are you using? I want to use OKi C5200 can I print on the items you use or will they not work in laser printers? I am looking for something to make full size decals as well. To gang sheet them and not want to be restristed by the size of the box so if I have a bigger design and can only gang four on one sheet but next time I can get 6 on them that is why I prefer the full sheet to print on? Anyone try printing on a clear vinyl yet did it work? Thanks


----------

